# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shërim nga magjitë!

## Sabriu

Bëj shërimin nga Magjitë, Sihri, Xhinet dhe hapjen e kanaleve të zemrës në 60 %.

Mund të paraqiteni në,

Tel, 015110132065

Sabri Selmani
Kiel- Gjermani

----------


## Dorontina

> Bëj shërimin nga Magjitë, Sihri, Xhinet dhe hapjen e kanaleve të zemrës në 60 %.
> 
> Mund të paraqiteni në,
> 
> Tel, 015110132065
> 
> Sabri Selmani
> Kiel- Gjermani


a ka gatrancion ? a i merr paret perpara apo kur te kryhen punt...

e njof nji gru qe ka shku me qetsu situaten mes vajzes saj dhe dhendrit, e rezultati dul ajo e mur nji burr tjeter e la krejt ato .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sabriu

> Bëj shërimin nga Magjitë, Sihri, Xhinet dhe hapjen e kanaleve të zemrës në 60 %.
> 
> Mund të paraqiteni në,
> 
> Tel, 015110132065
> 
> Sabri Selmani
> Kiel- Gjermani


Vetëm me lexim te Kur`anit dhe haditheve të Pejgamberit a.s.

----------


## Sabriu

> Vetëm me lexim te Kur`anit dhe haditheve të Pejgamberit a.s.


Shërimi me Kuran nga ndikimi i xhinëve-djajë, nga sihri dhe marrja mësysh nuk ka alternativë tjetër. All-llahu xh.sh. thotë:
Ne të shpallim Kuranin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët, kurse jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjepër pos dëshpërim. (Kuran, 17:82)

Dijetarët muslimanë e kanë për detyrë që në një makroplan të vigjëlojnë mbi akiden e drejtë, ideologjinë e ummetit islam. Shumë individë dhe grupe muslimanësh, për fat të keq, të vetëdijshëm ose të pavetëdijshëm, dalin nga feja dhe hyjnë në ujërat e apostazisë duke shkuar te falltorë, astrologë e magjistarë të ndryshëm, duke thënë se si ata çdo gjëje ia kanë qëlluar, në realitet, duke pohuar se ata e njohin gajbin.

Kur të analizohet gjendja e tyre, do të shihet qartë se ata nuk dinë për ndonjë alternativë tjetër, e që është shërimi i lejuar dhe i drejtë me Kuran, ose në thelb, nuk kanë rast për një shërim të tillë. Të shtrënguar nga gjendjet e ndryshme shpirtërore dhe psikike, për shkak të sëmundjeve të çuditshme e të pashpjegueshme, prej të cilave pëson sistemi nervor, që nuk u dihet shkaku në aspektin medicinal, me paraqitjen e dashurisë ose urrejtjes, impotencës së pashpjegueshme vetëm ndaj personit të cvaktuar etj.; ata kërkojnë çfarëdoqoftë zgjidhjeje ose rrugëdaljeje nga ky ferr. Po qe se udhëzohen në atë që është e lejuar me Sheriat, do ta pranojnë, siç e pranojnë edhe atë që përndryshe është e ndaluar e që u ofrohet në formë të hajmalive, talismanëve, falleve, sihreve e fromave të ngjashme të shërimit. Sipas saj, duhet ofruar mundësi konkrete ose alternativë me metodë të lejuar të shërimit me Kuran.

Duhet pasur parasysh edhe faktin se ummeti islam është në shënjestër të armiqve të ndryshëm, sidomos grupet ose individët e shquar, të cilët janë të rëndësishëm e me vlerë për Islamin dhe daven islame.

Në mësimet islame ekziston besimi në gajb, botën transcedentale. Në Kuranin Famëlartë thuhet:
Ky është libri që nuk ka dyshim net ë (sepse është prej All-llahut), është udhëzues për ata që janë të devotshëm, të cilët e besojnë të fshehtën (Kuran 2:2-3)

Bota e padukshme, metafizike është transcendentale dhe e pakapshme për njerëzit, përveç asaj që lajmëron I Gjithëdijshmi me anë të shpalljes dhe asaj që tregon i Dërguari, alejhisselam. Ajo çka nuk është në mësimet e vërteta të Shpalljes, ose në lëndë´n e transmetimeve të Pejgamberit a.s., kurse bën pjesë në sferën e kësaj bote të padukshme dhe në manifestimin e saj sipas rrëfimit të zakonshëm, bën pjesë në bestytni (supersticion).

Në këtë botë transcedentale, paralelisht me njerëzit (por nuk janë botë paralele) jeton edhe bota e xhinëve, nga lloji I të cilëve janë edhe shejtanët (djajtë). Këtë e vërteton edhe Kurani e Sunneti.

Në Kuran ekziston edhe kaptina që e ka emrin Xhinët. Në ajetin e parë të kësaj kaptine thuhet::
Thuaj: Mua më shpallet se një grup i vogël nga xhinët vuri veshin dhe dëgjoi (Kuranin) dhe (kur u kthyen te të vetët) thanë: Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kuran që mahnit. (72:1)

Në kuran, në shumë vende, përmenden xhinët:
(Përkujto) Kur disa prej xhinëve i drejtuam te ti që të dëgjojnë Kuranin (46:29)

Në Kuran thuhet:
O grumbull i xhinëve e i njerëzve! A sju erdhën nga mesi juaj të dërguar tju rrëfejnë argumentet e Mia dhe tju tërheqin vërejtjen për takimin tuaj në këtë ditë? Ata thane: Dëshmojmë kundër vetvetes. I pat mashtruar ata jeta e kësaj bote dhe ashtu (të detyruar) dëshmuan kundër vetvetes se me të vërtetë e refuzonin (të vërtetën). (6:130)

Në kuptimin ideologjik, doktrinar xhinët janë pasues, njësoj si njerëzit, të religjioneve, besimeve, sekteve e drejtimeve të ndryshme. Kurani flet për xhinët:
Është e vërtetë se prej nesh ka muslimanë dhe prej nesh ka që janë jashtë rrugës (jobesimtarë), e kush e pranoi Islamin, të tillët mësyen rrugën e shpëtimit. (72:14)

Ndikimi i xhinëve te njerëzit paraqitet në formë të sëmundjeve të ndryshme me simptome të njohura. Ata mund të ndahen në dy grupe sëmundjesh, varësisht nga ajo se a janë shkaktuar nga sëmurja e ashtuquajtur messe (ograku, ogradisja), nga veprimi spontan i xhinëve ose nga sihri (falli, magjia) që e bën sihirbërësi (fallxhori). Veprimet më të përhapura xhinore kanë ardhur në shprehje nga sëmurja e ashtuquajtur sara (ograku, ogradisja), e cila shfaqet në trajtë e me simptome të çmendurisë, tërbimit dhe epilepsisë, pastaj isabetul-ajni(marrja mësysh) derisa veprimi i sihirbasve (falltorëve) manifestohet përmes shumë llojeve të sihrit.

Xhinët gjinden dhe banojnë nëpër shtëpitë e njerëzve. Xhini shtëpiak e ka emrin Amir, shumësi Ummar. Banojnë në vende të papastërta, nëpër banjo (hamame), në nevojtore, në vorreza, në konteniere për mbeturina e në vende të ngjashme të ndyta. Pejgamberi a.s., me rastin e hyrjes në nevojtore, ka thënë: Me emrin e All-llahut Kërkoj prej Teje të më mbrosh nga xhinët e xhineshat.

----------


## Sabriu

> Kurani është ilaç.
> 
> (shih Kuranin, 17:82)
> Në hermeneutikën kuranore, gjatë komentimit të ajetit në fjalë, disa dijetarë muslimanë thonë se Kurani është ilaç i plotë për të gjitha sëmundjet fizike e shpirtërore; të kësaj dhe të botës eshatologjike. Mirëpo, sejcili nuk është kompetent as i aftësuar për të shëruar me Kuran. Por, në qoftëse i sëmuri e gjenë formulën e shërimit duke e vënë Kuranin përballë sëmundjes, me bindje të fortë, të sinqertë në efikasitetin e tij, duke përmbushur kushtet për shërim, atëherë nuk ka sëmundje që mund ti dalë përballë.
> 
> Ibnul Kajjimi shkruan: U sëmura në Mekë dhe nuk gjeta as mjek, as ilaç. U shërova me Fatihanë. Do ta lexoja më shumë herë në një gllënkë uji të zemzemit e pastaj do ta pija atë. Më në fund u shërova. Pas një përvoje të këtillë fillova atë ta zbatoj në llojet tjera të sëmundjeve dhe ti shëroj plotësisht në mënyrë efikase.



Prekja e xhinëve mund të ndodhë në rastet që vijojnë:

1. kur xhini irritohet nga ndonjë sjellje e pakontrolluar që e godet, sepse xhini është i padukshëm ( e përvëlon me ujë valë kur e derdh ujin, bie mbi të e te ngjashme).

2. kur xhini ose xhinesha dashurohet në krijesën njerëzore.

3. kur xhini i lig bën zullum e padrejtësi, madje edhe pa kurrfarë arsye, e që paraqitet tek njerëzit në njërën prej këtyre katër gjendjeve që vijojnë:

a) në gjendje hidhërimi

b) në gjendje frike,

c) në gjednje kënaqësie dhe

d) në gtjendje depresioni.

Hyrja dhe ngjitja e xhinit me njeriun mund të ndodhë për shkak të natyrës dhe karakterit të xhinëve, të cilët janë të pamaterializuar, në realitet të krijuar nga flaka e zjarrit.

----------


## Sabriu

> Prekja e xhinëve mund të ndodhë në rastet që vijojnë:
> 
> 1. kur xhini irritohet nga ndonjë sjellje e pakontrolluar që e godet, sepse xhini është i padukshëm ( e përvëlon me ujë valë kur e derdh ujin, bie mbi të e te ngjashme).
> 
> 2. kur xhini ose xhinesha dashurohet në krijesën njerëzore.
> 
> 3. kur xhini i lig bën zullum e padrejtësi, madje edhe pa kurrfarë arsye, e që paraqitet tek njerëzit në njërën prej këtyre katër gjendjeve që vijojnë:
> 
> a) në gjendje hidhërimi
> ...


Ata të cilët praktikisht merren me shërimin e sëmundjeve të përmendura, do të duhej poseduar cilësitë vijuese:

1. të kenë besim të drejtë, të pakontestueshëm, monoteist islam që e pason praktika me fjalë e me vepra.

2. të jenë definitivisht të bindur në vërtetësinë hyjnore të Kuranit dhe në ndikimin e Tij në xhinët dhe shejtanët, të cilën adresën e kanë në Shpallje.

3. të njohin mësimet islame që kanë të bëjnë me botën e fshehtë të xhinëve e shejtanëve, sepse me rastin e shërimit dhe kontaktit me xhinët duhet patjetër të sjellin vendime, kështuqë mund të bëhen gabime katastrofale.

4. të njohin të drejtën islame, mësimet e saj dhe të mund që ti zbulojnë intrigat dhe mashtrimet e shejtanëve, siç transmetohet prej Ibni Tejmijes të cilit, me një rast, xhini i ka ofruar dalje nga personi i sëmurë duke thënë: Dal për shkak të rrespektit që kam ndaj teje. Megjithatë, Shejhu ia kthen: Jo! Duhet patjetër të dalësh nga nënshtrimi ndaj All-llahut dhe Pejgamberit të Tij.

5. do të ishte mirë që individi, i cili merret me shërim, të jetë i martuar në mënyrë që mundësia e tij të jetë më e vogël për të gabuar dhe mos të bie në sprovë me femrat e sëmura, të cilat, me rastin e shërimit, në një përqindje të madhe, ndodhen në trans dhe plotësisht të varura, duke mos iu kujtuar atyre fare se çka ka ndodhur me to. Për këtë shkak, gjat kohës së shërimit me pacienten, duhet patjetër të jetë i pranishëm edhe tutori i saj, kështuqë ti iket mundësisë për të gabuar.

6. tiu shmangen gabimeve, për arsye se gabimet e ndihmojnë shejtanin dhe i japin të drejtë të mos dëgjojë, të mos nënshtrohet dhe (kështu) të mbetet te personi i sëmurë.

8. të përkujtojnë dhe lëvdojnë All-llahun e Madhërueshëm ashtu si është urdhëruar me sunnet ne raste e situata të ndryshme.

9. të kenë nijjet (qëllim) të drejtë e të pastër gjat shërimit.

10. të imunizohen dhe të mbrohen me dhikre të llojeve të veçanta të sunnetit. Sa më tepër që dikush i afrohet All-llahut të Madhërueshëm me ibadet, me dhikër, me përulshmëri e të ngjashme, aq më tepër largohet nga shejtanët dhe mundësia e tyre që të ndikojnë në të.

----------


## Sabriu

> Ata të cilët praktikisht merren me shërimin e sëmundjeve të përmendura, do të duhej poseduar cilësitë vijuese:
> 
> 1. të kenë besim të drejtë, të pakontestueshëm, monoteist islam që e pason praktika me fjalë e me vepra.
> 
> 2. të jenë definitivisht të bindur në vërtetësinë hyjnore të Kuranit dhe në ndikimin e Tij në xhinët dhe shejtanët, të cilën adresën e kanë në Shpallje.
> 
> 3. të njohin mësimet islame që kanë të bëjnë me botën e fshehtë të xhinëve e shejtanëve, sepse me rastin e shërimit dhe kontaktit me xhinët duhet patjetër të sjellin vendime, kështuqë mund të bëhen gabime katastrofale.
> 
> 4. të njohin të drejtën islame, mësimet e saj dhe të mund që ti zbulojnë intrigat dhe mashtrimet e shejtanëve, siç transmetohet prej Ibni Tejmijes të cilit, me një rast, xhini i ka ofruar dalje nga personi i sëmurë duke thënë: Dal për shkak të rrespektit që kam ndaj teje. Megjithatë, Shejhu ia kthen: Jo! Duhet patjetër të dalësh nga nënshtrimi ndaj All-llahut dhe Pejgamberit të Tij.
> ...


Po keshtu duhet me ditur se shumica e magjistareve dhe fallxhoreve vuajne shume prej xhindeve sepse ato i lejne pa gjume naten, i godasin, i frikesojne, i lejne pa lare, pa martuar sepse ato u jane roberuar xhindeve dhe xhindet bejne me to cte duan.Kurse ebsimtari jo vetem qe nuk i roberohet xhindeve por perkundrazi ai i shpall ato armiq sepse ai eshte Robi i Zotit .Ka pasur prej profetev si sulejmani qe i ka pasur ne zoterim xhindet ndersa besimtareve muslimane nuk u lejohet asnje lloj bashkepunimi fetar me xhindet qofshin edhe keto te deklaruar xhinde muslimane.Zemra e besimtarit eshte e lidhur me ndihmen ndaj Allahut dhe jo me krijesat.Pastaj surja me e forte kunder xhindeve eshte surja Saffat pasi ne kete sure flitet per meleket engjejt qe ato qendrojne ne rreshat dhe adhurojne Zotin dhe xhindet kete e shikojne dhe kur u lexon kete sure ato ndikohen shume dhe fillojne dhe bertasin tek nje semure nese eshte i semure me xhinde.njeriu duhet te mos jete kuriozitet per lidhjen e tij me xhindet Allahu i ka kujtuar ato ne Kuran si krijesa te mira dhe te keqija sipas llojit t tyre sikurse ka folur per meleket dhe llojet e engjejve dhe ato jane krijesa me madheshtore se xhindet.Mirepo njeriu duhet te dali nga ky kuriozitet dhe duhet te mesoje me shume per Zotin e tij dhe cilesite dhe atributet e Tij madheshtore.Sepse kjo e ndricon zemren me besim dhe i ben qe ti duken xhindet si miza.Allahu ka pushtet mbi gjithesine kurse xhindet nuk e kane kete pushtet pavarsisht se Zoti u ka dhene disa prej tyre fuqi mbi ato njerzore mirepo edhe engjejve u ka dhene pushtet mbi ate te xhindeve.Keshtu qe engjejt nuk veprojne se me lejen e Zotit dhe se besimtari nuk duhet ta lidhi zemren me roberit ose sherbetoret e Zotit por duhet ta lidhi zemren drejtprejtsedrejti vetem me Allahun krijuesin e Miliarda engjejve Krijuesin e miliarda xhineve dhe Milarda yjeve e njerzve.Krijuesin e gjithesise dhe duhet per njeriu te beje jete normale sepse bashkepunimi me xhindet do ta coje ate ne cmenduri dhe largim nga bota e realitetit njerzor plus vuatjeve te shumta qe do ti sjellin ato per shkak se ky e ka lene fene e Allahut, namazin dhe mbeshtjetjen dhe lidhjen me Zotin.

----------


## Sabriu

> Po keshtu duhet me ditur se shumica e magjistareve dhe fallxhoreve vuajne shume prej xhindeve sepse ato i lejne pa gjume naten, i godasin, i frikesojne, i lejne pa lare, pa martuar sepse ato u jane roberuar xhindeve dhe xhindet bejne me to cte duan.Kurse ebsimtari jo vetem qe nuk i roberohet xhindeve por perkundrazi ai i shpall ato armiq sepse ai eshte Robi i Zotit .Ka pasur prej profetev si sulejmani qe i ka pasur ne zoterim xhindet ndersa besimtareve muslimane nuk u lejohet asnje lloj bashkepunimi fetar me xhindet qofshin edhe keto te deklaruar xhinde muslimane.Zemra e besimtarit eshte e lidhur me ndihmen ndaj Allahut dhe jo me krijesat.Pastaj surja me e forte kunder xhindeve eshte surja Saffat pasi ne kete sure flitet per meleket engjejt qe ato qendrojne ne rreshat dhe adhurojne Zotin dhe xhindet kete e shikojne dhe kur u lexon kete sure ato ndikohen shume dhe fillojne dhe bertasin tek nje semure nese eshte i semure me xhinde.njeriu duhet te mos jete kuriozitet per lidhjen e tij me xhindet Allahu i ka kujtuar ato ne Kuran si krijesa te mira dhe te keqija sipas llojit t tyre sikurse ka folur per meleket dhe llojet e engjejve dhe ato jane krijesa me madheshtore se xhindet.Mirepo njeriu duhet te dali nga ky kuriozitet dhe duhet te mesoje me shume per Zotin e tij dhe cilesite dhe atributet e Tij madheshtore.Sepse kjo e ndricon zemren me besim dhe i ben qe ti duken xhindet si miza.Allahu ka pushtet mbi gjithesine kurse xhindet nuk e kane kete pushtet pavarsisht se Zoti u ka dhene disa prej tyre fuqi mbi ato njerzore mirepo edhe engjejve u ka dhene pushtet mbi ate te xhindeve.Keshtu qe engjejt nuk veprojne se me lejen e Zotit dhe se besimtari nuk duhet ta lidhi zemren me roberit ose sherbetoret e Zotit por duhet ta lidhi zemren drejtprejtsedrejti vetem me Allahun krijuesin e Miliarda engjejve Krijuesin e miliarda xhineve dhe Milarda yjeve e njerzve.Krijuesin e gjithesise dhe duhet per njeriu te beje jete normale sepse bashkepunimi me xhindet do ta coje ate ne cmenduri dhe largim nga bota e realitetit njerzor plus vuatjeve te shumta qe do ti sjellin ato per shkak se ky e ka lene fene e Allahut, namazin dhe mbeshtjetjen dhe lidhjen me Zotin.


sab_sel@t-online.de

----------


## xfiles

Sabri, do kisha me shume deshire te mesoja mbi artin e sherimit nga magjia dhe xhindet. A duhet te kesh cilesi te veçanta apo cilido mund ta beje kete?

----------


## DEA27

sabri sa te ben haku i punes ?

----------


## alDI

boja free kesaj siper o sabri se paska humor te holle.

----------


## Sabriu

> Sabri, do kisha me shume deshire te mesoja mbi artin e sherimit nga magjia dhe xhindet. A duhet te kesh cilesi te veçanta apo cilido mund ta beje kete?


Duhet te posedosh njohuri te larta te kur`anit e te haditheve te Pejgamberit a.s.  dhe duhet te posedoj cilesi te veçanta sheruese te cilat Allahu xh.sh. ia ka dhene dhurate robit te Vet.

sab_sel@t-online.de

----------


## Sabriu

Xhinët pabesimtarë i pret dënimi!

Në kuptimin ideologjik, doktrinar xhinët janë pasues, njësoj si njerëzit, të religjioneve, besimeve, sekteve e drejtimeve të ndryshme. Kur’ani flet për xhinët:
“Është e vërtetë se prej nesh ka muslimanë dhe prej nesh ka që janë jashtë rrugës (jobesimtarë), e kush e pranoi Islamin, të tillët mësyen rrugën e shpëtimit”. (72:14)

Dijetarët muslimanë janë konsenzual në atë se xhinët pabesimtarë do të dënohen me xhehennem, kurse kanë mendime të kundërta rreth çështjes se athua xhinët besimtarë do të hyjnë ne xhennet.

Transmetohet prej Ibni Tejmijes se xhinët pabesimtarë, sipas koncenzusit të dijetarëve, do të dënohen me xhehennem. Ndërkaq besimtarët, siç konsideron pjesa dërmuese, do të shpërblehen dhe do të vendosen në hyrje të xhennetit, ku do të mund t’i shohin njerëzit, e ata nuk do të mund t’i shohin. Kjo përcillet prej malikut, Shafiut, Ahmedit, Ebu Jusufit dhe Muhamedit. Prej Ebu Hanifes përcillet se shpërblim i tyre është shpëtimi nga zjarri i xhehennemit.

----------


## Sabriu

Fuqia dhe dobësia e botës djallëzore

a) Pushteti dhe fuqia

All-llahu i Madhërishëm iu ka dhënë xhinëve njëfarë fuqie dhe disa cilësi, të cilat nuk i posedojnë insanët/njerëzit. Për një gjë të tillë ka mjaft të dhëna nga burimet tradicionale. Ja disa specifika të tyre:

1. Shpejtësia e lëvizjes, për çka bëhet fjalë në rrëfimin kur’anor ku Sulejmani a.s. kërkon që t’ia sjellin fronin e mbretëreshës nga Saba, kurse xhini e lajmëron: (shih Kur’an, 27:39-40)

2. Mundësia e lëvizjes së tyre natyrore në kozmos (deri te kufiri i caktuar), sepse xhinët që nga momenti i krijimit të tyre kanë pasur mundësi të ngjiten në sferat qiellore dhe të dëgjojnë lajmet qiellore, sic tregohet në transmetimin autentik të Ibni Abbasit, të regjistruar në veprën e haditheve të Muslimit.

“Derisa Pejgamberi a.s. ishte në mesin e grupit tonë të ensarëve, lart në qiej shkëlqeu ylli rënës, i cili e shëndriti çdo gjë.
Ai pyeti: Çka keni thënë në kohën paraislamike në rastet e tilla?
Kemi thënë: Ka vdekur ndonjë kolos ose ka lindur ndonjë kolos.
Pejgamberi a.s. tha: Ylli rënës nuk bie për shkak të lindjes apo vdekjes së ndonjë kolosi, mirëpo, All-llahu i Madhëruar, kur dëshiron diçka, atëherë bartësit e Arschit dhe banorët e atyre qiejve e përmendin Atë me tesbihë, pastaj edhe banorët e qiejve pasues deri kur të përcillet në sferat tona.

Pastaj banorët e shtatë qiejve i pyesin bartësit e Arshit: Çka tha Zoti ynë? Dhe ata i lajmërojnë. Në këte mënyrë lajmi përcillet deri te qiejt tanë. Shejtanët e grabitin atë që e dëgjojnë dhe ua gjuajnë mbrojtësve të tyre. Atë që e sjellin në versionin origjinal, është e vërtetë, mirëpo, ata shumë gjëra edhe i shtojnë”.

Në një version të transmetimit Ma’meri i ka thënë Zuhriut:
“Vallë, a është e gjuajtur me yje edhe në kohën paraislame?
Ai u përgjigj: Po: Mirëpo, ajo u forcua kur u dërgua Pejgamberi i All-llahut”.

Në suren “Xhinn” thuhet: (shih Kur’anin, 72:8-9)

Në komentin e këtyre ajeteve, Ibni Kethiri thotë:
“I Lartmadhëruari lajmëron për xhinët gjatë kohës se pejgamberisë së Muhammedit a.s. dhe të shpalljes së Kur’anit , kur, për ta ruajtur Kur’anin, vendoi “rojtarë të fuqishëm”, që i përzunë shejtanët nga pritat e tyre, duke mos iu lejuar të dëgjojnë diçka nga Kur’ani e t’ua përcjellin mbrojtësve dhe sihirbërësve të tyre, në këtë mënyrë ua bënë të pamundshme vjedhjen e gajbit dhe përdorimin e tij duke prejudikuar Shpalljen për qëllime mashtrimi”.

Ata kanë edhe një mënyrë më të lehtë për të zbuluar fshehtësitë duke i përgjuar melekët dhe bisedat e tyre në mjegulla, siç transmeton hazreti Aisheja nga i dërguari i All-llahut:
“Melekët lartë në mjegulla bisedojnë për ndonjë ngjarje që do të ndodh në Tokë. Shejtanët e dëgjojnë fjalën dhe e derdhin në veshin e fallxhorit, ashtu siç derdhet uji në gastare, duke e mbushur atë me qindra rrena tjera”

Xhinët s’i dijnë gjërat e gajbit, përveç në qoftëse nuk mësojnë diç në mënyrën e përmendur. E sikur të kishin ditur, atëherë nuk do të qëndronin duke punuar punë të rënda, të përulur ndaj Sulejmanit a.s. edhe kur ai vdiq, deri kur krimbi e brejti shkopin e tij, në të cilin ishte i mbështetur ai. Kur e lëshoi shkopi, pas një viti dhe, kur Sulejmani a.s. u rrëzua, atëherë ata e kuptuan se ai kishte vdekur. Kurse deri në atë moment ata kanë qenë të përulur (nënshtruar) ndaj tij.

Në Kur’anin Famëlartë thuhet: (shih Kur’anin, 34:14)

Nga kjo ngjarje nxirren dy konkludime me rëndësi:

1. Trupat e pejgamberëve nuk shkatërrohen kurrë. Xhinët të cilët kanë punuar mu para Sulejmanit a.s., nuk e kanë hetuar se ai ka vdekur, madje as nje vit pas vdekjes së tij.

2. Ky është argument se xhinët nuk i dijnë gjërat e gajbit (fshehtësisë) në çka kanë bërë përpjekje për t’i bindur njerëzit. Kur ata vazhduan edhe pas vdekjes së Sulejmanit a.s. të punojnë të përulur atë që ai i kishte urdhëruar si një lloj dënimi për ta, njerëzit e kuptuan se atra nuk dijnë për të ardhmen e as për të fshehurat sekrete.

Kur është kështu me xhinët, atëherë, fshehtësitë e gajbit dhe të ardhmes aq më pak i dijnë fallxhorët e sihirbazët e ndryshëm, te të cilët nuk guxojmë të shkojmë për “zbulimi” e dofarë gjësendeve të panjohura, për “hapjen e yjeve” e të ngjashme. Gajbin e din vetëm All-llahu i Madhërishëm, i Cili në Kur’an thotë: (shih Kur’anin, 72: 26-27)

Muslimi e regjistron hadithin që vijon:
“Ai i cili shkon te fallxhori dhe e pyet për ndonjë gjë, atij nuk do t’i pranohet namazi për katërdhjetë ditë”.

Megjithatë, ai që informatat e tilla të fallxhorit i konsideron si të vërteta, atëherë bën një lloj kufri, siç thuhet në transmetimin që e shënon Ahmedi nga Ebu Hurejreja:

“Ai i cili shkon te astrologu (falltori, magjistari) dhe i beson atij, ai me atë e ka shkelë atë që i është shpallur Muhammedit a.s.”.

3. Aftësia e ndërtimit të sotistifikuar dhe të arriturave shkencoro-teknike, të cilat kanë qenë me shekuj para atyre njerëzore, siç thuhet në Kur’an për pushtetin e Sulejmanit mbi ta: (shih Kur’anin, 34:12-13)

Ibën Tejmije (1263-1328) përmend disa shujuhë, të cilët kanë pasur kontakte me xhinët. Njëri prej tyre rrëfen se “xhinët ia kanë treguar “berrakun” (diçka të shkëlqyeshme, që shkëlqen) sikur ai të jetë prej uji e qelqi, në të cilin do t’ia tregonin atë çka kanë dëshiruar të informohet për të...”
Më tej thotë: “Me ndërmjetësimin e tij ata do ta përcillnin fjalimin e shokëve të mi. Unë do t’ju përgjigjesha atyre, kurse ata, fjalimin tim, atëherë, me ndërmjetësimin e të njëjtës, do t’ua përcillin atyre”.

4. Aftësia për t’u materializuar, siç u paraqit shejtani, ditën e Bedrit në mesin e idhujtarëve, në formë të Suraka bin Malikut, duke i stimuluar me anë të premtimeve kinse është me ta e do t’iu ndihmojë në luftë kundër muslimanëve. Megjithatë, kur u ndeshën të dyja palët, ai, sipas adetit shejtanor, i la dhe iku nga lufta, prej frikës së madhe nga melekët që u erdhën në ndihmë muslimanëve nën udhëheqjen e Xhibrilit. Në suren Enfal thuhet: (shih Kur’anin, 8:48)

5. Aftësia (e shejtanit) për të qarkulluar nëpër trupin e njeriut sikur gjaku. Në lidhje me këtë, Buhariu shënon hadithin, në të cilin thuhet: “Vërtet, shejtani qarkullon nëpër trup të njeriut përmes enëve të gjakut”.

b) Paaftësia dhe dobësia

1. Xhinët, shejtanët, s’kanë forcë e supremaci ndaj robërve të mirë, të përulur të All-llahut, sepse Zoti i Madhërishëm atë e thotë në mënyrë eksplicite në Kur’an: (shih Kur’anin, 17:65, 15:42 dhe 15:39-40)

Ibën Xhevzi e cekë transmetimin nga Hasan Basriu, prej të cilit kuptohet se njeriu mund ta fitojë (mposhtë) shejtanin, nëqoftëse punon në emër të All-llahut xh.sh., dhe e kundërta, shejtani i mposhtë (fiton) atë, nëqoftëse punët nuk i bën në emër të Lartmadhërishmit:
“Ka qenë një dru që idhujtarët e kanë adhuruar në vend të All-llahut xh.sh.. Një njeri u hidhërua dhe e dha fjalën në emër të Zotit se do ta prejë atë. Kur u nis për ta realizuar premtimin, e takoi shejtani në formë të njeriut dhe e pyeti:
-Çka dëshiron?
-Dëshiroj ta pres drurin që adhurohet në vend të All-llahut.
- Po qe se ti nuk e adhuron, atëherë pse të pengon nëse atë e bën dikush tjetër?
- Unë ate, prapseprap, do ta pres gjithsesi!
Shejtani i propozoi atij:
- A dëshiron diçka më të mirë se kjo? Mos e prej drurin, çdo mëngjes do të keshë prej meje nga dy florinj te jastuku.
- Prej nga këto?
- Do t’i jap unë.

Ai u kthye në shtëpi e, me të vërtetë, të nesërmen i gjeti te jastuku dy florinj. Megjithatë, ditën tjetër nuk gjeti asgjë. U hidhërua sërish dhe u nis për ta prerë drurin. Shejtani iu shfaq sërish në fotografinë (pamjen) e njohur, duke e pyetur:
- Çka dëshiron?
- Dëshiroj ta pres drurin që adhurohet në vend të All-llahut.
- Gënjen! Nuk mund ta bësh të këtë.

Ai u nis për ta realizuar qëllimin e vet por, shejtani e kapi dhe e rrëzoi përtoke dhe filloi ta shtrengojë për fyti sa gati nuk ia nxorri shpirtin e pastaj i tha:
- Unë jam shejtani! Herën e parë kur u nise, ishe i zemëruar në emër të All-llahut dhe unë nuk kam mundur të të pengoj. Të mashtrova me dy florinj dhe ti e ndryshove qëllimin. Kur erdhe herën e dytë, zemërimi ishte në emër të dy florinjve, ndaj dhe munda të të mposhti.”

2. U frikësohen disa robërve të All-llahut dhe ikin prej tyre për të mos u takuar, siç përmendet në më shumë versione se Pejgamberi a.s. i ka thënë Omer b. Hattabit:

“Pasha atë, në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti im, - shejtani nuk takohet me ty në rrugë e të mos e ndërrojë drejtimin.
O Omer, shejtani të frikësohet!
Vërtet, kam parë njerëz e xhinë/shejtanë se ikin nga Omeri”.

3. I janë nënshtruar Sulejmanit alejhisselam, duaja e të cilit u pranua: (shih Kur’anin (38:35)

Në bazë të duasë që iu pranua, shihet qartë se ai ka pasur pushtet mbi ta, ashtuqë i (shih Kur’anin, 34:12-13)

4. Nuk janë në gjendje të bëjnë mrekulli, siç përmendet tekstualisht në Kur’an (shih Kur’anin, 17:88)

5. S’mund të paraqiten në ëndërr në pamje të vërtetë të Pejgamberit a.s., siç shkruan Muslimi:

“Ai i cili më sheh në ëndërr, më ka parë mua. Shejtani nuk mund të shfaqet në pamjen time”.

Mirëpo, ekzistojnë transmetime autentike edhe me tesktin se “ nuk do të ishte dashur që shejtani të paraqitet në pamjen time”, gjë e cila në komentin e disa dijetarëve nënkupton se s’është çdo ëndërrim i Pejgamberit a.s., ëndërrim i vërtetë i tij, përveç në rastin kur personi i ëndërruar i përgjigjet përshkrimit të tij autentik.

6. Nuk mund t’i përkufizojnë sferat e caktuara qiellore në kozmos, siç vërtetohet në Kur’an: (shih Kur’anin, 55:33)

7. Nuk mund t’i hapin dyert e mbyllura duke përmendur emrin e All-llahut.

Buhariu shënon transmetimin:

“ Kur të errësohet, kur t’ju zëjë nata, tuboni dhe mbroni fëmijët, sepse atëherë shejtanët lëshohen në tokë. Kur të kalojë një orë, atëherë lejoni, kyçne derën dhe përmendnie emrin e All-llahut. Shejtani nuk i çelë dyert e kyçura”.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Po keshtu duhet me ditur se shumica e magjistareve dhe fallxhoreve vuajne shume prej xhindeve sepse ato i lejne pa gjume naten, i godasin, i frikesojne, i lejne pa lare, pa martuar sepse ato u jane roberuar xhindeve dhe xhindet bejne me to cte duan.Kurse ebsimtari jo vetem qe nuk i roberohet xhindeve por perkundrazi ai i shpall ato armiq sepse ai eshte Robi i Zotit .Ka pasur prej profetev si sulejmani qe i ka pasur ne zoterim xhindet ndersa besimtareve muslimane nuk u lejohet asnje lloj bashkepunimi fetar me xhindet qofshin edhe keto te deklaruar xhinde muslimane.Zemra e besimtarit eshte e lidhur me ndihmen ndaj Allahut dhe jo me krijesat.Pastaj surja me e forte kunder xhindeve eshte surja Saffat pasi ne kete sure flitet per meleket engjejt qe ato qendrojne ne rreshat dhe adhurojne Zotin dhe xhindet kete e shikojne dhe kur u lexon kete sure ato ndikohen shume dhe fillojne dhe bertasin tek nje semure nese eshte i semure me xhinde.njeriu duhet te mos jete kuriozitet per lidhjen e tij me xhindet Allahu i ka kujtuar ato ne Kuran si krijesa te mira dhe te keqija sipas llojit t tyre sikurse ka folur per meleket dhe llojet e engjejve dhe ato jane krijesa me madheshtore se xhindet.Mirepo njeriu duhet te dali nga ky kuriozitet dhe duhet te mesoje me shume per Zotin e tij dhe cilesite dhe atributet e Tij madheshtore.Sepse kjo e ndricon zemren me besim dhe i ben qe ti duken xhindet si miza.Allahu ka pushtet mbi gjithesine kurse xhindet nuk e kane kete pushtet pavarsisht se Zoti u ka dhene disa prej tyre fuqi mbi ato njerzore mirepo edhe engjejve u ka dhene pushtet mbi ate te xhindeve.Keshtu qe engjejt nuk veprojne se me lejen e Zotit dhe se besimtari nuk duhet ta lidhi zemren me roberit ose sherbetoret e Zotit por duhet ta lidhi zemren drejtprejtsedrejti vetem me Allahun krijuesin e Miliarda engjejve Krijuesin e miliarda xhineve dhe Milarda yjeve e njerzve.Krijuesin e gjithesise dhe duhet per njeriu te beje jete normale sepse bashkepunimi me xhindet do ta coje ate ne cmenduri dhe largim nga bota e realitetit njerzor plus vuatjeve te shumta qe do ti sjellin ato per shkak se ky e ka lene fene e Allahut, namazin dhe mbeshtjetjen dhe lidhjen me Zotin.


sabri ketu e ke marre kete shkrimin ti?

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60

----------


## Sabriu

> Bëj shërimin nga Magjitë, Sihri, Xhinet dhe hapjen e kanaleve të zemrës në 60 %.
> 
> Mund të paraqiteni në,
> 
> Tel, 015110132065
> 
> Sabri Selmani
> Kiel- Gjermani


*Njeriu kuron ZOTI i madherishem sheron !*

Perpjekjet per sherimin nga: Magjia, sihri dhe gjinët permes leximit te kur`anit dhe te synetit me ndihmen e ZOTIT te madherishemö

Sherimi behet edhe permes internetit me kamere interneti drejtperdrejti.Shqiptaret musliman nuk kane nevoje te shpenzoin asnje para ( valute ) per sherim dhe jane te kursyer nga shpenzimet e udhetimit dhe te kohes.

A nuk eshte kjo mrekulli ne civilizimin islam,

Mund të paraqiteni në,

*Tel, 015110132065, Sabri Selmani, Kiel-Gjermani*

----------


## La_Lune

O Sabri nuk kerkohet nuse tek ky nenforum vlla,shko tek Ndihmoni Njeri-Tjetrin e le numrin e telefonit,po mos e le telefonin me dridhje se ke me zhgenjy admiruesit  :ngerdheshje:  Gazeten Sabri bleje qe sot dhe beje kaush per tek Sheshi Skenderbej.

----------


## _Mersin_

Si i sheron me kamer ti lale?

Se qeke tip i lezecem.Na trego pak si i sheron vetem shkrimet mos i merr me tek forumi i mjekesise-profetike.com se nuk ke leje nese ia lexon nenshkrimin postuesit.

hajt Sabri na fol se mos na je ndonje .... .

----------


## Sabriu

Nuk po e zgjas shum por do te sulmohen ne menyrat me te ndryshme , jo vetem une por te  gjithe ata njohes te fese islame te cilet jane:

- per islam tradicional shqiptar e jo te importuar,
- ne emer te ZOTIT , per kombin shqiptar, e pastaj per kombet tjera,
- per gjuhen shqipe e pastaj per gjuhet e tjera,
- per udhetimet e shqiptareve me aeroplan e jo me deve,
- per gjuhen , doket, zakonet , traditat shqiptare ne rend te pare,
- per rritjen e  kualitetit e jo kuantitetit te shqiptareve musliman,
- per civilizimin islam e jo te prapambetur,etj..etj.

Shqiptarit musliman nuk i ka hije te jete frikacak e ta kthej shpinen.

Ne rend te pare* ZOTI* dhe* kombi shqiptar!*

Ps. Mos e fol fjalen dhe mos i hy nje pune per te cilen nuk je ne gjendje ta japesh jeten.Jeta ipet ne rend te pare per *ZOTIN* dhe interesat e *kombit shqiptar.*

Sabri Selmani

----------


## step

U Lidha Me Kte Vajze Rastesisht Ajo Ishte 16vjec Kurse Une 17vjec Ishim Ne Te Njejten Shkolle Tani Un Vazhdoj Fakultetin Ndersa Ajo Eshte Ne Gjmnaz Akoma.pasi Kaluan Ca Kohe Kohe Ne Te Dy U Dashuruam Me Njeri Tjetrin E Donim Njeri Tjetrin Pa Fund Dilnim Perdite Bashke.bera Shume Per Ate Vajze Dhe Asnjehre Nuk Kam Rreshtur Se Dashuri Mirpo Si I Thone Dashuria E Te Ben Budalla Behesha Shume Xheloz Per Te Fillova Ti Kerkoja Shume Llogari I Kalova Disa Caqe Ajo Me Paralajmeronte Por Un Sndryshoja Pas 1 Viti E Gjysem Plot Dashuri Ajo U Ftoh Dhe Nuk Me Ndjente Me Si Me Pare Me Tha Te Ndahemi Por Un Nuk Rrija Dot Pa Te.
U Ndame Per Nja 3 Jave Dhe Un I Kerkova Te Lidheshim Perseri Ajo Pranoi Por Me Hezitim Ndejtem Perseri Bashke Per 2 Muaj Un Te Them Te Drejten Ndryshova Shume Por Asaj Per Gjene Me Te Vogel Qe E Pyesja I Dukesh Sikur Po I Kerkoja Shume Llogari Ne Te Vertet Ajo Nuk Me Donte Me.me Kerkoje Qe Te Ndahesh Perseri Nga Une Skish Ca Te Beja Kemi 1 Muaj Qe Jemi Ndare . E Kam Takuar Disa Here Rastesisht,dy Here Jemi Ulur Ne Kafe Por E Shikoj Qe Nuk Me Do Me.jemi Sqaruar Per Te Gjthe Gjera Dhe Nuk Ka Pasur Asnje Arsye Tjeter Qe Jemi Ndare Pervec Ftohjes Se Ndjenjave
Ajo Nuk Eshte Qe Ka Filluar Te Ndjeje Dicka Per Dike Tjeter.
Per Shen Valentin I Dergova Nje Tufe Me Lule ,nje Leter,dhe Nje Cd Ku Kisha Montuar Ca Foto Tonat Me Nje Kenge Tonen Me Anen E Nje Shokut Tim Sepse Po Te Shkoja Ta Takoja Vete Ajo Nuk Do I Pranonte.
Ajo Letren E Kishte Lexuar Dhe Ishte Prekur Kurse Cd Nuk E Ka Pare Sepse Nuk Ja Bente Zemra Dhe Kishte Tentuar Ta Thyente .kur E Takova Per Here Te Fundit Dhe U Ula Ne Kafe U Turbullova Shume Sepse Me Qartesoj Per Shume Gjera Dhe Mu Shtua Akoma Dhe Me Shume Bindja Qe Ajo Ishte Ajo Qe Vjen Vetem Nje Here Ne Jete.jam Shume I Lenduar Spo Gjej Me Arsye Te Jetoj E Dua Shume.
Un Po Te Dua E Takoj Dhe Me Tha Qe Mund Te Pime Kafe Pas Nja Nje Jave.
Do Beja Gjthcka Per Ta Kthyer Perseri Te Une, Ta Bej Qe Te Me Doje Perseri Por Nuk Di Cte Bej Ju Lutem Te Me Shkruani Se Cfare Mund Ti Bej Por Nuk Dua Te Me Thoni Qe Ka Mare Fund Gjthcka. Me Thoni Cdo Gje Cdo Sygjerim Cdo Me Menyre Ndonje "magji" Qe Ta Bej Te Me Doje Perseri. Ju Lutem Merreni Ne Konsiderate Sepse Jam Shume I Merzitur

----------

